# Older Music



## Krallis (Dec 18, 2009)

Does anyone here like music thats say from the 80's or whatever.
I have a few personal favourites my self.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PdgEbD8XXQ&feature=related
Take on me


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whSYTSXm8wo
Going Underground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovuu52hCHqo
Raise Your Hands

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_J4SBUwe5U
Christmas In Hollis (The greatest Xmas song ever! just go to 45secs in)


Anyone else into these older bands?


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 18, 2009)

Lots of my music is from the 80's. Metallica, Dokken, Helloween, Death, Heathen, Iron Maiden, etc.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, Rush, Pink Floyd, Tangerine Dream, Genesis......


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 18, 2009)

I am fond of old music. My favourite old musicians/bands are madness and Kate Bush. At the moment I'm going crackers over the song "come wander with me" by bonnie beecher and that was out in the 50s/60s.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 18, 2009)

That Velvet Underground song with the violin


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm fond of good music, no matter how old. Well, the quality of the soundtrack itself means a lot of course. Crimson glory... Mozart for the hells sake


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 18, 2009)

Fokkewolf said:


> I'm fond of good music, no matter how old. Well, the quality of the soundtrack itself means a lot of course. Crimson glory... Mozart for the hells sake


 I agree with this. Mozart ftw!


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 18, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> That Velvet Underground song with the violin



Most of them?

yes <3 The Velvet Underground among other things.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 18, 2009)

Aerosmith - 70's, 80's, 90s
Beatles - 60's
Credence Clearwater Revival - 60's, 70's
Bob Dylan - 60's, 70's (his new stuff not so much)
The Band - 60's, 70's (my 2nd favorite Canadian Band)
Rush - 60's, 70's, 80's (my favorite Canadian Band)Elvis - 50's, 60's, 70's 
Elton John - 70's, 80's (his new stuff not so much)


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 18, 2009)

or if you mean specifically 1980's:

Def Leppard
Guns & Roses
Metallica
Judas Priest


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 18, 2009)

Old music? 80's is old?

Get your listening gear around some *real* old sounds from the 20's and 30's - Rhythm Rascals, Jay Wilbur, Al Bowlly, Nat Gonella. Old and still good.

But for the 80's I have been enjoying some Alphaville - 'Forever Young' is a great track.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 18, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> Al Bowlly



The first CD I ever owned.

I mostly stopped being interested in music that old after I was about 12-13.


----------



## Qoph (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, I'll sometimes even listen to 20's music if I'm in the mood.


----------



## Eleziek (Dec 19, 2009)

I clicked on the thread expecting some jazz stuff like Dizzy, Bird, Mingus, The Duke, etc. 

Then again jazz is still around and kicking *nods*


----------



## Takun (Dec 19, 2009)

If it isn't Gregorian Chant, it isn't music.


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't tend to follow most teenage music tastes. A lot of the music I listen to is from the 80s. Where most are listening to the likes of Cheryl Cole and Tinchy Stryder, I'm listening to Iron Maiden and Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark <3. The music I listen to goes back a lot further though too, as in the Everly Brothers and Elvis Presley, then rigt back to Telemann and his recorder sonatas .


----------



## Gogledd (Dec 20, 2009)

I collect gramophone records (and use them, bite me), so a lot of old jazz comes my way. Furthest back I've gone is the Hurrian Hymn (13th century BC), though that's kind of a one-off.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 20, 2009)

I listen to music from many different time periods, heavily due to the fact that I like classical, among other things


----------



## Delta (Dec 20, 2009)

King Crimson, Pink Floyd, Led Zepplin are pretty much all Im listening to in terms of older music.

Oh and Mahavishnu Orchestra.


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Dec 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> That Velvet Underground song with the violin



  That would be 'Venus In Furs'.   I'm a fan of early 70's Krautrock, and the underground Czech band Plastic People Of The Universe.

 Also good are The MC5, Les Rallizes DeNudes, Flower Travellin' Band, Cromagnon's 'Orgasm', Brainticket, 13th Floor Elevators, and the recently re-released Mono version of The Beatles 'Revolver'. 

 Speaking of Mono recordings, a lot of older music from the 60's is actually better sounding if you can find the Mono versions of the recordings, as there is generally a lot of phase cancellation/comb filtering present in the stereo remasters, (They were originally mixed for mono systems) that make them sound like they were recorded in a Tin Can instead of a proper studio.


----------



## Shade Koba (Dec 25, 2009)

you call classic rock 'old music'? xD

Although it kicks major ass, there's MUCH older music out there, that also happens to be just as kickass :3

Now Jazz and Blues.... THAT'S old music xD


----------



## Impasse (Dec 26, 2009)

Rock achieved perfection in 1974. It's a known fact.

Most of my favorite music is from the seventies, but classical compositions (the _really_ old music) has struck my fancy, particularly Bach's work as well as some of the more contemporary composers such as Gershwin and Stravinsky.

My friend's always trying to get me to listen to Frank Sinatra but honestly I can't stand his voice.


----------



## Takun (Dec 26, 2009)

Impasse said:


> *Rock achieved perfection in 1974. It's a known fact.*
> 
> Most of my favorite music is from the seventies, but classical compositions (the _really_ old music) has struck my fancy, particularly Bach's work as well as some of the more contemporary composers such as Gershwin and Stravinsky.
> 
> My friend's always trying to get me to listen to Frank Sinatra but honestly I can't stand his voice.




Oh?


----------



## Impasse (Dec 26, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Oh?



A quotation that was referenced in something I read about Yes's albums "Close to the Edge" and "Tales from Topographic Oceans." I don't recall the specific article but while it may not be a "fact" so to speak I agree that around 1974 was the best part of rock.

Edit: a quick Google search attributes the quote to Homer J. Simpson.


----------



## Takun (Dec 26, 2009)

Well it was a known fact and I didn't know it so I was surprised that rock hasn't evolved in 35 years.  But if Homer said it...


----------



## Plantar (Dec 27, 2009)

Django Reinhardt is my man. Honeysuckle is awesome. Gypsy jazz is amazing.

Among older music though

Scorpions: 70's, 80's, 90's
Black Sabbath: 60's, 70's, 80's

Etc. Mostly everything I can think of has been mentioned before.


----------



## Freddy_Line (Dec 31, 2009)

I like a lot of 70's and 80's rock, but a some of the older music I listen to is more oriented around jazz or motown. No one specific really, I have a wide range of interests in music.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to answer, I couldn't stop giggling at '80's = old music'. I used to try and reach back as far as I can for music and even  have a song reportedly from 12th century Ireland but now it is pretty much modern music I listen to...modern being within the last 20 years.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 4, 2010)

I like music from the 1880's....

As for the 1980's, I'm not that fond of the majority of it, but I do like Rush, Sabbath, Queen, the Ramones, Pink Floyd, and a few others.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 5, 2010)

Notice that you didn't name 80's music.

You named 60's-70's music that just kept going through into the 80's.


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 5, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> If it isn't Gregorian Chant, it isn't music.


Psh, you're so old... you can't even stand hearing Baude Cordier's name.
You don't understand anything!! (runs away crying) [in the distance]
You even burned my signed copy of the hottest, newest compilation, the Chantilly Codex, I hate you!!! His music is looks as beautiful as it sounds...

But in all seriousness, have you ever seen the scores of '_Tout par compas suy composÃ©s.'_ or '_Belle, Bonne, Sage'_? They are quite beautiful (though they do sound a little out there).


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 5, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Notice that you didn't name 80's music.
> 
> You named 60's-70's music that just kept going through into the 80's.



I'm 16. What'd you expect? XD 

I never really cared how old music was, who made it, anything like that. I don't follow bands or genres or even languages. If a song has a melody I like, I add it on my iPod, maybe learn the words or learn to play it. That's about it.

I've got everything from Disney songs to Ozzy to Beethoven to Russian folk songs. I guarantee you've never even heard of 95% of it. XD


----------



## Takun (Jan 5, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> I'm 16. What'd you expect? XD
> 
> I never really cared how old music was, who made it, anything like that. I don't follow bands or genres or even languages. If a song has a melody I like, I add it on my iPod, maybe learn the words or learn to play it. That's about it.
> 
> I've got everything from Disney songs to Ozzy to Beethoven to Russian folk songs. I guarantee you've never even heard of 95% of it. XD




I ACCEPT THIS CHALLENGE .O.


----------



## Impasse (Jan 5, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> I'm 16. What'd you expect? XD
> 
> I never really cared how old music was, who made it, anything like that. I don't follow bands or genres or even languages. If a song has a melody I like, I add it on my iPod, maybe learn the words or learn to play it. That's about it.
> 
> I've got everything from Disney songs to Ozzy to Beethoven to Russian folk songs. I guarantee you've never even heard of 95% of it. XD



Complete opposite from me. I tend to stick within a couple airtight genres: post- and prog-rock. If I like a song I'll listen through the artist's discography, read all about them, look up related acts, etc. I'll listen to new songs at others' recommendations but for the most part just a few bands are all I listen to to much extent.

Also, sounds like you're a person who uses, or would like to use, Pandora.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 5, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> I ACCEPT THIS CHALLENGE .O.



Putting my iPod on shuffle.

System - Chester Bennington
Take the Wave - Naifu
Not While I'm Around - Sweeney Todd Original London Cast
GLASS SKIN - Dir en Grey
Pan's Labyrinth Lullaby - Javier Navarrete
ZAN - Bleach Beats Collection
Father Christmas - Harry Gregson-Williams
Opium - Serebro
Forty Fathoms Deep - David Jeremiah
Encounter with Zephon - Soul Reaver soundtrack
Here I Am (End title) - Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron soundtrack
Dancing Samurai - Gakupo
Shiver Me Timbers - Swashbuckling Collection
Psycho Teddy

How are you faring? I can continue.


----------



## Takun (Jan 5, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Putting my iPod on shuffle.
> 
> System - Chester Bennington
> Take the Wave - Naifu
> ...



I was like "wtf" then I notice you did "song - artist"  which is harder to read then "artist - song."

Much better than 95%.  A lot of those are popular movies/games or bands/artists. I didn't know Gakupo but I googled it and lol'd.  What is that for?  A game?  Anime?  It was silly   Also didn't know the Russian Pop group.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 6, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> GLASS SKIN - Dir en Grey



I was just listening to that. Seriously.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> you call classic rock 'old music'? xD
> 
> Although it kicks major ass, there's MUCH older music out there, that also happens to be just as kickass :3
> 
> Now Jazz and Blues.... THAT'S old music xD




There is modern jazz and blues...  

80's is when metal started by modern standards so I consider that pretty new really.

Most of my music is from the 80's but I still like the 70's, 80's 90's 00's, some 60's, 50's and classical. It all depends on the song...


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> There is modern jazz and blues...
> 
> 80's is when metal started by modern standards so I consider that pretty new really.
> 
> Most of my music is from the 80's but I still like the 70's, 80's 90's 00's, some 60's, 50's and classical. It all depends on the song...



I know, but I'm talking about the good stuff-

Back in the primes of BB King, David Edwards, Buddy Guy, and Muddy Waters


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> I know, but I'm talking about the good stuff-
> 
> Back in the primes of BB King, David Edwards, Buddy Guy, and Muddy Waters



Check out Memphis Slim... You'll wish you had sooner.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 10, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Check out Memphis Slim... You'll wish you had sooner.



oh god I love you <3 this is tasty for my soul


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 10, 2010)

Metallica, Dokken, Warrant, DC,


----------



## Stawks (Jan 10, 2010)

The Who fuckin' started this rock n' roll shit.

It's true.


----------



## Aden (Jan 10, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> If it isn't Gregorian Chant, it isn't music.



I loved the Halo OST too


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> oh god I love you <3 this is tasty for my soul



I'll keep looking to see if i can find some more... I know I have some...


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 11, 2010)

Tudd said:


> I'll keep looking to see if i can find some more... I know I have some...



Please do, I love you *_*

BEAR MY CHILD!!! <3


----------



## Tudd (Jan 11, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> Please do, I love you *_*
> 
> BEAR MY CHILD!!! <3



Todlers are infertile, sorry. 

Fats Domino?

Howlin' Wolf?

John Lee Hooker?

Otis Rush?

T-bone Walker?


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Jan 11, 2010)

Basicly every song I listen to is from the 70s-80s I have some stuff from the 50s and 60s.  Some of my favorite bands are:

The Moody Blues
Supertramp
U2
Tears for Fears
Boston
Blue Ã–yster Cult
Foreigner
Crowded House
Coldplay             (not sure how old they are but I think there a newer band)
Abba
The Cars

Just about every band on my iPod is one of my favorites.

I can't belive I almost forgot this, the Airwolf theme from Airwolf is my favorite theme tune.  The show is from the 80s I think.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 12, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> I was like "wtf" then I notice you did "song - artist"  which is harder to read then "artist - song."
> 
> Much better than 95%.  A lot of those are popular movies/games or bands/artists. I didn't know Gakupo but I googled it and lol'd.  What is that for?  A game?  Anime?  It was silly   Also didn't know the Russian Pop group.



Lol, sorry. As said before, I don't really follow music by artist so it doesn't seem as important to me.

Anyway, I'm surprised. Then again, my ipod decided not to play the lesser known ones. There's a lot of folk songs of different origins on there, from African to English to Arabic to Gypsy. I do also have a lot of soundtrack songs, which are the ones everyone's heard of. So I guess 95% is an exaggeration.

Gakupo is a vocaloid voiced by Gackt. Vocaloids are computer programs in which the user can write, compose, and have the vocaloid perform songs. Each vocaloid is its own character (Gakupo, Kaito, Luka, etc), and many have variations (Ex: Kaito and Taito) in which the voice is raised or lowered an octave or two. They're a pretty interesting concept, and the songs usually aren't half bad.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 13, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Todlers are infertile, sorry.
> 
> Fats Domino?
> 
> ...



*blushes* so? x3

I shall search these names on youtube <3 most of em sound very familiar ^^;;

EDIT: Out of the ones you listed, I gotta say I like Howlin Wolf, John Lee Hooker, and T-Bone Walker the most x3

NOW WHADDYA GOT FOR JAZZ!? >:3


----------



## Tudd (Jan 13, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> I shall search these names on youtube <3 most of em sound very familiar ^^;;



Honestly, they should be.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 13, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Honestly, they should be.



Out of the ones you listed, I gotta say I like Howlin Wolf, John Lee Hooker, and T-Bone Walker the most x3

NOW WHADDYA GOT FOR JAZZ!? >:3


----------



## Tudd (Jan 13, 2010)

Jaco Pastorius

AND THATS IT, because I havn't really gotten into jazz much.

And I'm a bassist so Jaco = god.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

the rolling stones, led zeppelin, def leppard, black sabbath, iron maiden, van halen, just to name a few


----------



## Tudd (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> the rolling stones, led zeppelin, def leppard, black sabbath, iron maiden, van halen, just to name a few



But everyone listens to them... Anything unique like King Crimson?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Tudd said:


> But everyone listens to them... Anything unique like King Crimson?



eh, not everyone, but everyone should, or at least have respect for them.
im not like HUGE on older music, but i dig a lot of it and respect it.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> eh, not everyone, but everyone should, or at least have respect for them.
> im not like HUGE on older music, but i dig a lot of it and respect it.



You're missing metallica from your list...


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Tudd said:


> You're missing metallica from your list...



i dont like metallica ;p
there one of the very few bands on my 'dont like' list.
i know, i know. with me being a metalhead and saying that, its blasphemy.
i just think theyre overrated, they have talent, but theyre some of the biggest sell outs in history. i cant respect that. sorry.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 13, 2010)

So you can't respect music if it was created before someone sold out... 

Don't listen to Tool then. 

Or pretty much any of the bands you listed. Black Sabbath is a real big one on that list too... XP


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Tudd said:


> So you can't respect music if it was created before someone sold out...
> 
> Don't listen to Tool then.



i was meaning that i dont respect them as musicians or as people in general, not meaning the actual music itself.

perfect examples of this(not relevant to thread at all):
atreyu, i love their old shit, and their new shit is ok, but i hate them for letting money and fame come in between the passion they once had for the music they wrote. now theyre just another band that does whatever their label tells them to with a smile on their face and a fat wallet.

bring me the horizon, same story pretty much, except it only took one full length album for them to sell out. im booing them at warped tour this year.

main difference between the 2 bands i just listed and metallica: i just cant seem to get into metallica's music, new or old. ive tried haha.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i was meaning that i dont respect them as musicians or as people in general, not meaning the actual music itself.
> 
> perfect examples of this(not relevant to thread at all):
> atreyu, i love their old shit, and their new shit is ok, but i hate them for letting money and fame come in between the passion they once had for the music they wrote. now theyre just another band that does whatever their label tells them to with a smile on their face and a fat wallet.
> ...



Then you can live....


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

Traffic, Ten Years After, Euphoria, Cat Stevens, Argent, Emerson, Lake and Palmer, Focus, The Guess Who (I met Carl Dixon! He is so sweet and adorable and bought me a few drinks and said I was cute), Jethro Tull, John Prine, Ministry, Mogwai, TOM WAITS, Warren Zevon...


----------



## Tudd (Jan 13, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Traffic, Ten Years After, Euphoria, Cat Stevens, Argent, Emerson, Lake and Palmer, Focus, The Guess Who (I met Carl Dixon! He is so sweet and adorable and bought me a few drinks and said I was cute), Jethro Tull, John Prine, Ministry, Mogwai, TOM WAITS, Warren Zevon...



Nice selection!


----------



## Aden (Jan 13, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Focus



:3


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

^^ That was a list of slightly more obscure 'older' music I listen to.


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Jan 31, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> That Velvet Underground song with the violin



 That would be 'Venus In Furs'.

Here's some older stuff that I like:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2u5T-iOYpI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD_XCECbAEU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8RzLdf34Ow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDBdMnkcx0E

Oh yeah, this shit's 17 years old now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymsB9PD7Tto



BTW, If you like early VU, I think you might also appreciate Le Rallizes Denudes as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiTW6jr4mGo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7N6s3g4MYE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HidM7vrL37E


----------



## kraine (Jan 31, 2010)

Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young. Period.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 31, 2010)

[yt]aHio-0Z7yKg[/yt]

obligatory


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> That Velvet Underground song with the violin




OMG. I was gonna say velvet underground. v.v

The song is Venus In Furs. 

Stealer.

But other songs by them that are good are:

-The Murder Mystery
-After Hours
-All Tomorrows Parties 
-Lady Godiva's Operation
-Sister Ray
-Candy Says
-Black Angel's Death Song
-WHAT GOES ON

And this one band Teenage Jesus and the Jerks. SO good.

80s, I like Bauhaus, Skinny Puppy, Sex Gang Children, Joy Division, New Order, Journey, DEVO.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 2, 2010)

the oldest thing i listen to is The Doors and that is one of my favorite bands Jim Morrison was a beast! ^-^


----------

